# CBT with Dr Richards "overcoming social anxiety"



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

anybody doing the Dr Richards CBT audiotapes. I've been doing them for about 2 months now and I'm starting to notice some changes. I'm going to move out to AZ to do the local therapy group. He's seems to know his stuff because he had SA himself up until 1994 I think. Anybody in Eastern NC would be welcome to borrow them. They are pretty pricey.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

There's a user on Youtube, creepyTim, who is attending Dr. Richards group in Arizona and he posts his progress through videos.

http://www.youtube.com/user/CreepyTim

Social anxiety institute also has some videos about people's experiences.
http://www.youtube.com/user/SocialAnxietyInst


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ive done the cds series and a friend of mine has recovered without medication and says his self esteem is medium. for me I have deeper issues that requires my personal determination and perhaps schema therapy. anyways keep us posted on your progress/


----------



## erkan7 (Aug 24, 2008)

hi,
i started to listen Dr. Richards overcoming social anxiety tapes but i need its booklet.how can i get it?


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Email Dr. Richards and they might sell it to you. That is, if you bought the audio.

I found tremendous value in the CBT program and went through it twice, once with a group in San Francisco.

Edit: I should clarify. When I wanted an additional booklet, I believe they sold it to me for $30 or something along those lines.


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

it should have come with the audioseries. If he won't give you one I might be able to fax you a copy or something


----------



## erkan7 (Aug 24, 2008)

narcolepsy said:


> it should have come with the audioseries. If he won't give you one I might be able to fax you a copy or something


can you scan it and send me via e-mail?


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I can't have a thread about copyright infringement on the forum. I suggest you support Dr. Richards and buy a copy of his program.


----------

